# The two new babies of the family



## Kiwi&CoCo (May 6, 2021)

Mango and Peaches!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Cute little ones, are they in quarantine?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They're very handsome boys  Please be sure to remove the rope toy so they don't accidentally ingest any of the fibers!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Mango and Peaches are darling little boys. 

Hopefully you are following proper quarantine procedures with them>

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?

Quarantine Your Birds

Please trim the fringe on that toy down to no more than 1/2" right away IF you plan to keep it in the cage.
Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.
Pressure Sores
The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*It is advisable to have new budgies examined by an Avian Vet for a wellness check up
Additionally, it is helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Locating an Avian Veterinarian*


----------



## Kiwi&CoCo (May 6, 2021)

Cody said:


> Cute little ones, are they in quarantine?


Hi they are not anymore! They were in quarantine at my mother’s house, I got them on October 29 and got them to my house on November 1. I brought them home because they seem to be in perfect condition! Poop are normal, eyes are super bright and clean, they are extremely active, specially now that they are in the big cage with Kiwi and Coco. They were probably going crazy in the small cage.


----------



## Kiwi&CoCo (May 6, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Mango and Peaches are darling little boys.
> 
> Hopefully you are following proper quarantine procedures with them>
> 
> ...


Hi yes! They have different kind of perches? Different sizes and textures. Also, the rope are Kiwi and Coco’s favorite toy, I will hate to remove it. They don’t eat it, but the two new little ones do seem to try to it, so l want to replace it with something a little similar.. will this be safe? 



StarlingWings said:


> They're very handsome boys  Please be sure to remove the rope toy so they don't accidentally ingest any of the fibers!


Hi yes, I have never seen Kiwi or Coco eat any of it. They have it for the longest, but the babies do make me nervous for them to eat it so I am looking for a replacement of something similar since Coco and Kiwi totally love that toy! will this be safe?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No. That is not safe for your budgies to chew on. 
Allowing them to chew on fabric, rope, yarn, string, etc. can lead to crop imaction.
*
*Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*

*Get them some handing shredding toys instead. Look at what is recommended in the link below:
Essentials to a Great Cage*


----------



## Kiwi&CoCo (May 6, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *No. That is not safe for your budgies to chew on.
> Allowing them to chew on fabric, rope, yarn, string, etc. can lead to crop imaction.*
> 
> *Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*
> ...


Yeah they have a lot of shredding toys. I removed the rope.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent! That is much safer for them.*


----------

